# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم أيقاف عضو وتحذير لهؤلاء الاشخاص ..!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
سوف اسرد بداية القصة .. 
في هذا الموضع للاخت قطعة سكر .. 
املي في الحياااه ... رواايه قطيفيه رومانسيه 
سجل عضو ‏حبيب الناصرة في المنتدى .. 
وقام بتلفض بعبارة لا تليق أبدا في الشبكة .. 
وهناك العضو king of love يدافع عن الاخت قطعة سكر .. 
وابلغ الادارة .. وعندما تواجدت على الانترنت رأيت الفوضى .. 
في الموضوع وتم حذف 80 رد .. للعضو حبيب الناصرة والاخت قطعة سكر و العضو king of love  
وايقاف عضوية ‏حبيب الناصرة .. 
ولكن وصلتني رسالة تخبرني .. بهذه التفاصيل .. 




> هههههههههههههههههه
> خوفتوني يعنو أقدر أسجل بألف حساب
> ويللللللي
> لمعلوميتكم ترى عندي حساب ثاني في الشبكة



تم تحذير حبيب الناصرة .. 
واخبارة بالالتزام بالقوانين .. والعضوية الثانية لم افصح عنها ولا اريد ايقافها .. 
والرجاء منك المحافظة على القوانين .. 
وبعدها يأتيني الرد ..  




> أنا أمباك توقف عضويتي الثانية 
> وقبل لا توقف عضويتي الثانية أمباك تعطيني عضويتي الثانية



وهنا أخبركم جميعاً ..  
تم ايقاف عضوية كل من ‏*حبيب الناصرة* و *king of love* نهائياً من الشبكة .. 
وسوف يتم ايقاف تسجيلك في الشبكة نهائيا وحتى لو عندك مليارات الايميلات المختلفة ومليارات الاجهزة المختلفة .. 
وهذا تحذير مني لك والى كل من تتسول له نفسه بالعلب مع *شبكة الناصرة* الثقافية .. 
هنا سر أبداع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية في معرفتك .. 
والعشرات منك سابقاً والكثير منك لاحقاً .. 
المشرف العام ،، شبكة الناصرة ..

----------


## قطعة سكر

مشكور اخوي ماقصرت
رحم الله والديك
بس ابي اعرف king of love هو نفسه حبيب النااصره؟؟

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

خيتي قطعة سكر .. 

هنا سر التميز في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

نعم هو نفسه .. 

ومن أراد التذاكي علينا أبدا لن اتردد ..

لجعل مصيره مجهول دائماً ..

ومن يحترم نفسه أولاً  فـ أهلا وسهلاً به ...

ومن العيب ان يفكر اي انسان بالتلفظ بهذه العبارت ..

وبعدها يتلون كالحرباء بالعضوية الثانية ..

وللاسف انه لا يعلم بأن الله يراقبه أولاً وأخراً ..

وينسى أن هذه الدنيا وفي الأخره عقاب ..

كل المودة

----------


## MOONY

وعليكم السلام والرحمه
خيوو شبكه   الله يعينك  على هالنوعيه من الناس
وربي يعطيك ألف عافيه على جهودك
وإن شاء الله  ماتتكرر  مثل هالتصرفات
دمت بكل ود 
تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

يـ ع ـطيكـ ربي إألف عـآفيه إأخوي ..]
هذولي نـآس تبي تلعب ...!
وبهالطريقه البآيخه فرغوآ الشحنـآت اللي فيهم هههه 
لآعدمـ من جودكـ .. 
دآإأم هذآ المكآن مميز ..~

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*!!!!!!!!!*

*الله يهدي الجميع على الصراط المستقيم*

*موفقين لكل خير...*

----------


## سماءك حلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انا من زمان شاكة فيه ان يبي يثير فوضوى في المنتدى 
ردوده ومواضيعة كانت تدل على شخصيته العدوانيه 

يعطيك العافية ومن جد جهود لا يعلى عليها 

موفقين

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*مسآء ~ وً صبآح التحذيرآت ؛؛*

*\*
*/*

*يعطيك العآفيـه أخوي شبكة*

*ربي يهدي الجميع لمآ فيه خير وصلآح ؛؛*


*مثـل هالنـآس ماتجي ألـآ بالعين الحمرة >< هع* 

*ربي يوفقك خيو* 

*دُمت ودآمت جُهودك لنآ وللشبكة ~*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يعطيكـــــ الله العافية ...
على الجهود الجبارة

----------


## عنيده

ناس الصراحه فاضيه .. 
تدخل منتدى حلوو >>> ^_*  
و تقعد تتهاوش ..  
انا اسميهم العدوانين ..  
حتى مع انفسهم تلاقيهم يتهاوشون ..  
الله يهدي الجميع ..  
و يعطيك العافيه اخوي ..  
موفق لكل خير

----------


## ملكة سبأ

انسان كهذا لايُمثل إلا نفسه ولا يُمثل الشبكة ابداً 

وبتصرفه هذا كشف عن تربيته وخلقه السئ

ومثل هؤلاء  لا يكترث مادام يحقق لذة نفسية تخدر شعوره بالخطأ.
الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي شبكة وهذا يزيد ثقتنا فيكم أكثر لحماية الأعضاء من كل ما يؤذيهم بارك الله خُطاكم

----------


## علي pt

*يالله تعيش وتشوف أخوي شبكة ،،*

*الناس أجناس ..*

*الله يعينك - وهذا لا أول واحد ولا آخر واحد*

*والله يبارك في جهودكم*
*والله يسددكم ويوفقكم*
*لكل ماهو خير وصلاح*


*وتقبل تحيات*
*أخوك/ علي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ههههههههه* 
*شي يضحك من جد* 
*أخر واحد اتوقعه يطلع منه شي king of love* 

*احسه كافاً عاف على قولتهمـ* 

*نعيش ونشوف* 


*دمت موفق أخي الشبكه  ودامت عطائك وجهودك الجباره*

----------


## قطعة سكر

ورده محمديه خيه اني بعد اخر 
وااحد توقعت تطلع منه هالحركات هوking of love 
اولا يسجل بعضويتين
ثانيا يسب في خلق الله
ثالثا يغاازل بنات النااس
وزي ماقالت ملكة سبأ مع تصرف هذا يكشف على تربيته وخلقه السئ
وزي مااقال اخونا علي لاهو اول وااحد ولا اخر وااحد يسوي كذا
واني ياخوفي يسجل بعضويه ثاانيه ويسوي المصااايب

----------


## همسة ألم

*يعطيك اللهـ العافيه* 
*على الجهووود الجباره أخي*
*ومثل هالمواقف تخلينا نفتخر*
*أنك مديرنا...*
*ربي يحرسك من كل مكروه* 
*موفق ..*
*تحيآآتووووووووووووووو*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم  

مُشكلة إن ابتُليّ الانسان ...بمثل هاتيك الصفات.... 
أجارنا الله وإياكم ... 


يعطيك العافية أخوي..وعساكم ع القوة دوم إن شاء الله 

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أمل الظهور

*لاحول*


*انا هالعضو مسوي لي قلق بالقسم الصحي* 


*الحمدلله اكتشفته وهذا جزاه* 


*ربي يعطيك القوة والعافية*

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

يعطيك العافيه أخوي شبكة الناصرة

----------


## شهد الأحزان

_الله يهدي الجميع_  


_ويعطيكم الف عافيه_  




_تحيااااااااااااااااااااتي_  




_شهد_

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ،

ههههههه إنآ لله ، الله يخلف بس ،

تسلم شبكة ،

والله يعينك ،

ربي يعطيك العافيه ،

تحيآتي

----------


## zaza2090

حرام أخويي مدير شبكة الناصرة ليش فاضح الرجال 

بس يسلمو أخويي وهذه عبرة لمن لا يتعض
gl
gl

----------


## شمعة الوادي

السلام عليكم...
أخباركم...
الله يعينك أخي ويهدي الجميع يارب ويصلحهم...
والله يعطيك العافية على جهودك.
موفق لكل خير..

----------


## حلاالكون

يعطيك الله  العافيه  شبكتنا 
الله ينصرك

----------


## حساسه بزياده

يعطيك العافيه 
وأني لما شفته موقف قلت عجيبه ويش صاير :huuh:  زي ماقالت ورود كاف عاف 
مع إن ردوده ترفع ضغطي :angry:  بعض الأحيان يرفع مواضيع قدييييييييييمه 
بس حق يقول يسلموا :mad: 
أو يعطيك العافيه :rocket:

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

ربي يعطيك الف عاافية اخوي المدير 
جد هذااا الشي نفتخر فيهـ يخليناا نحس بالامااان,,,
تحيااااااااتي لجهودك الجباارة 
سلملم ,, دلوووعة

----------


## يوم سعيد

كل واحد فينا قال ما قال تجاه هذه الأشكال من الأعضاء ، وأنا لا أستغرب أبداً من هذه النوعية ومن على هذه الشاكلة فالشيطان يتواجد في كل مكان وقلما تجد منتدى يعيش على ضفاف الراحة والاستقرار وربما هو من الصحي جداً أن تتكاثر مثل هذه الطفيليات وهذه البكتيريا وقد لا أخجل لو أطلقت عليها : إنها أمراض بشرية تترمم وتتغذى على فوضى الحياة وقد لا يسقيم لها أمر إن لم تعبث بمقدرات الآخرين وتنهش في عظامهم وتلهو بسعادتهم ..؟؟؟

الكلام الخشن يقسو عليهم والحزم معهم هو أفضل وسيلة وإن الطبطبة عليهم يزيدهم تمادياً غير إنهم فعلاً فئات مريضة تحتاج للدعاء والهداية ولا أظن إن الدعاء يكفي لهدايتم فالإنسان على نفسه بصيرة وإن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم وأنا على ثقة إن هؤلاء إن لم يندموا الآن فسوف يندموا غداً وإن المتعة التي يخرجون بها هي متعة وقتية وسوف يتكفل الزمن بإحداث نقلة نوعية في حياتهم شاء الله وإن لم يشأ ولكن يجب عليك أيها العضو المقصر والمتهاون إن الله ليس بغافل وإن الله قد يمهلك ولكن لن يهملك فلكل بداية نهاية وكلما تكابرت وازددت عناداً فسوف يكون عقابك وخيماً وأشد وطأة ..؟؟؟

تحياتي للأخ شبكة الناصرة على حسن تدبيره ودقة تعامله مع هذه النوعية الشاذة ...
يوم سعيد

----------


## أسرار الليل

اممممممم
نآس فااضيـه ..
واحسها من قلة الأدب والذوووق ..
الله يهديه ..
وممكن نشوف امثاله واجد .. بعد الله يهديهم .,,
ممكن اني ما ادخل الأقسام وااجد .. ولا اعرفهـ زين .. بس كنت اشوفهـ ببعض الأقسـآم ,, إذا مريت عليهم سآعـآت ’’
يعطيك العاافيـه مديرنـآ ..

^
^
..~

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

مشكور مديرنا شبكه الناصره 
على حسن التصرف 
خليتنا نحس بامان اكثر في المنتدى 
واني اوافق كل الي ردوا في الموضوع 
والله يهديهم ان شاء الله 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

مشكور شبكة والله يعطيك الف عافيه يارب 
ناس مثل هذي مو مكانها هذي الشبكة
بس يمكن يخش من مكان ثاني 
ومودم مختلف 
وانتى ادرى
الله يعينك

----------


## Habit Roman

يعطيك العافية أخوي شبكة

تحصل في أحسن المنتديات
والشاطر هو الي يفوز في حل مثل المشاكل ... 
وأن شاء الله تظل الشبكة دوووم نظيفة من هالاشكال

تحياتي لك 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## التائهه

اخي العزيز 
 اني عضو جديد في المنتدى ولا ادري   
             ماهوالسبب في اخراج هولاء بسبب 
             الوقاحة وعدم احترام الذات ومن لا يحترم 
             نفسه لايحترمه الاخرون فهذا جزاء كل من 
             يتمادى بالغلط 

 التائهة

----------

